# Paint creek Trout!



## Guest (May 23, 2001)

I went out three times this year....and all the times I caught trout! My biggest, only 10in. but it's a start for this year! Well, how r u guys doing??? With this rain, the fishing may be slow, and murky. Oh yeah, it will help the stream, b/c it is so low! Well get out there!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I went to take a look at the Paint today up near Goodison. Muuuddy. Not really surprised given the rain, but I am going to give it a few days before I hit it.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Unfortunately Dan I have also been out 3 or 4 times and have yet to get my first trout of the year from Paint. I have been fishing the same areas that I have done very well in the past several years and have only managed to get a few chubs. The water is very low compared to this time last year. Glad for the rain. Keep up the good work.

John


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Only fished it a couple times and caught browns everytime. All were very small (5-7") except for one that was 13". Released all. To be honest, I haven't done very well on the Paint (as years past) and there have been a lot more fishermen this year. There are so many things wrong with that river. Poor habitat (in many places), runoff being dumped in it. Most people along the stream have pumps to help their flooded lawns. The problem is all that darn fertilizer and such. Lawns right up to the stream destroys habitat. Really a SE MI gem that is in the rough. I am not sure many people in Rochester care about trout and what a tempermental creature it is. I fear it will get worse before better. JNPCOOK- Any word on that property issue north of Tienken? That's seems so wrong to me in many ways....


----------



## kingsalmon32 (Jan 20, 2001)

Paint creek is a good fishery. But with all of these problems I think it will soon be gone in about 5 years. Look at johnsons creek. There are not alot of trout left because of the same porblems. I love fishing paint because it is very relaxing and it is my way of having fun. No luck yet on flies but im gonna be out this Memorial day weekend. Hopefully the water will be pretty clear so i can fish thos pools and riffles but if dirty ill have to use live bait if no flies are working. C Ya on the water soon


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I have used live bait on the Paint. How can you guys stand it? It is one creek chub afetr another......am i doing something wrong, or do you guys just pick through them...?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The overabundance of chubs in some of our local creeks is what prompted me to switch over to flies. You pick up a lot less of those pesky chubs when running flies.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Mickey:

I am still waiting to hear back from the Livonia DNR office. I left two voice mails and never received any calls back. Thanks for reminding me. I am going to hopefully give them another call this afternoon and try and get in touch with an actual person there.

I have been catching chubs on flies as well so I don't think going to flies will eliminate the problem but may reduce it.

Good luck to all.

John


----------



## kingsalmon32 (Jan 20, 2001)

You know that if you fish those riffles and pools where you can spot the fish you mostly catch browns. I like to sight fish. I use flies also but is harder. If you search out some good pools and riffles you can catch alot of trout. These trout are selective. The reason you catch so many chubs is probably 1. To heavy monofilament and use the smallest hook possible 2. You are spooking them somehow. Be very stealthy 3. Use polarized glasses to sight out those fish. Best of all have fun


----------

